# Got some Stillwater goodies..



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Placed the order with Shayne Friday and it was here Monday (today)...that's all the way from bama to the west coast. Not bad :clap::cheers:

Both collars look and feel like very well made pieces. The silver and black collar doesn't pop as expected but it looks clean enough on a blue dog.

Both collars are 1.5". The nylon is the 5 ply with elastic keeper and the leather is deerskin lined.

I don't have much feedback on the leather collar outside of I REALLY need to wear that thing in!

Few pro's: 
I can grab a fist full of collar in seconds :snap:
Makes a cool jingle on a walk :flush:

Nylon collar is forgiving

Leather is top notch, deer skin lining is pretty unique/comfortable

I have a backup shank to my KA-BAR 5017 should someone find the urge to rob my place 



Like a Boss


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Too many good things get said about stillwater. I like how word of mouth sells their products. I also keep hearing about very fast delivery. 

Why so negative about a break stick? Lol


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Too many good things get said about stillwater. I like how word of mouth sells their products. I also keep hearing about very fast delivery.
> 
> Why so negative about a break stick? Lol


It's not sharp enough....:roll:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Stephan said:


> It's not sharp enough....:roll:


Lmao. Use it to perfect your knife fighting techniques on your lady. If I had a fancy knife shaped one id stand in a mirror knife fighting my reflection all day lol.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Lmao. Use it to perfect your knife fighting techniques on your lady. If I had a fancy knife shaped one id stand in a mirror knife fighting my reflection all day lol.


Hahah she's Asian...I don't mess with her :rain: (no seriously, the force is strong with this one)


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I like Italians and latinas so I try not to get on their bad sides too often.... known shankers.... 

Anyway sorry for the thread jack. Even though it aint your thing perse a break stick could come in handy if an accident ever did happen. You'll be thankful to have it if something were to happen to luna. Its not just for your dogs but for the ones you cant control too  :thumbsup:


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I like Italians and latinas so I try not to get on their bad sides too often.... known shankers....
> 
> Anyway sorry for the thread jack. Even though it aint your thing perse a break stick could come in handy if an accident ever did happen. You'll be thankful to have it if something were to happen to luna. Its not just for your dogs but for the ones you cant control too  :thumbsup:


I'm partial to Persian and Middle Eastern women myself but have been known to love a few latina in my day :cheers::snap:

Back on subject, I agree...I'm 98% never worried about my dog, it's the riff raff that's gonna first, feel my boot then last, taste that polyethylene stick right in the back of his gullet. Hope I have good aim


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ugggghhhhh I hate you lol now I must order! Lol damnit they look awesome! Good choice and happy to hear about delivery

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

looking good Stephen.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Exactly! I have never had a bad experience with Stillwater! Always been very quick to respond to emails, on my doorstep in a few days, nice fit.... Amazing quality. 

That being said, both of those collars look great! And yes, they take a little time getting worn in but once you get a quality collar you can go back to the usual petstore collars  

Glad to hear you are happy with them!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Nice color choices, bud! They look great on Luna. 

Good choice on Stillwater too....I actually just placed another order over the weekend. 

So far I've been loving their fast turnaround. :thumbup:


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Ugggghhhhh I hate you lol now I must order! Lol damnit they look awesome! Good choice and happy to hear about delivery
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha order it up yo! :roll:



Katey said:


> looking good Stephen.


Thanks Katey! :roll:



::::COACH:::: said:


> Exactly! I have never had a bad experience with Stillwater! Always been very quick to respond to emails, on my doorstep in a few days, nice fit.... Amazing quality.
> 
> That being said, both of those collars look great! And yes, they take a little time getting worn in but once you get a quality collar you can go back to the usual petstore collars
> 
> Glad to hear you are happy with them!


Thanks Coach. They both definitely need some wearing in! Petstore collars are a thing of the past now :snow: Although the only non-commercial collar I've gotten her to date was from petsmart when she was just little (like 2 months)

I was iffy when I first saw the silver and black in the Nylon 5 Ply but it's growing on me already :hug:



STiLL WILL said:


> Nice color choices, bud! They look great on Luna.
> 
> Good choice on Stillwater too....I actually just placed another order over the weekend.
> 
> So far I've been loving their fast turnaround. :thumbup:


Thanks amigo. I saw that you got King the yellow and black 1.5" 5 Ply. Looks sharp on him! I may order another color since they are only $13 shipped! That chit cray :snow:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol! I told you I liked the green black combo and that black silver wouldn't pop on her  I actually like it though on her  thicker collars definitely take some getting used to! collars are so addicting so I'm sure you'll eventually end up with quite the collection  lol! 

In a month, let me know how you like the deerskin one -- it's on my "to-buy" list hehe!:woof:


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol! I told you I liked the green black combo and that black silver wouldn't pop on her  I actually like it though on her  thicker collars definitely take some getting used to! collars are so addicting so I'm sure you'll eventually end up with quite the collection  lol!
> 
> In a month, let me know how you like the deerskin one -- it's on my "to-buy" list hehe!:woof:


You were right lol!! I knew it  The Silver is actually growing on me though. As you mentioned, I will def have various colors when it's all said and done haha 

I'll let ya know about the deerskin leather collar! The thing is a BEAST! And I didn't even get the 2"! It needs heavy wearing in it looks like.

Here's a photo of the craftsmanship, fit and finish/attention to detail. I like how the holes were drilled at high heat (it seems) therefore cauterizing the nylon.



Luna caught me checking out her favorite magazines just now on her lunch walk hahahah


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Stephan said:


> You were right lol!! I knew it  The Silver is actually growing on me though. As you mentioned, I will def have various colors when it's all said and done haha
> 
> I'll let ya know about the deerskin leather collar! The thing is a BEAST! And I didn't even get the 2"! It needs heavy wearing in it looks like.
> 
> ...


A place with pitbull magazine? Where lol I need to get hemi into some pet stores more often lol he loved petclub.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Not only a "Pitbull" Magazine but also a "Bully Breeds" Magazine...who knows how atrocious and correct the info in them is haha upruns: Cool photos though :thumbsup:

Those photos were taken at my local Petsmart about an hour ago! It's across the street from my place. We go every day on our walks to socialize etc around 8am and then again on my lunch at around 1pm. Everyone there LOVES her! She hops on the scale everyday too for a treat : ) She's been going since she was 2 months old so they all know her by name and say hello every single day! It's a great setup for us......the employees have a running joke with me bc I have literally never purchased something there in the 11 months we've been going....2 times a day haha. They could care less about what I spend but it is kinda funny.

Edit: I did buy bumble bee oatmeal shampoo there ONCE. Guilty


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Just wanted to add to the props for Stillwater, they are good people and their products are top notch. That black and silver is a real looker, and if your dog is an Oakland Raider fan it is perfect.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

dday said:


> Just wanted to add to the props for Stillwater, they are good people and their products are top notch. That black and silver is a real looker, and if your dog is an Oakland Raider fan it is perfect.


Nothing but positive feedback from me so far! Stillwater makes quality stuff! upruns:

and Luna and I are the opposite of Raiders fans haha :cheers:

I actually despise the city of Oakland in general..


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

That black/silver would look sharp I think on Lucius...not as nice as it does on a black dog but I think it might be my next collar for him. And maybe the deerskin for Pyra if you give good reviews after its worn in some  

Is it weird that I am not huge into sports...though I do like to watch the soccer games


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> That black/silver would look sharp I think on Lucius...not as nice as it does on a black dog but I think it might be my next collar for him. And maybe the deerskin for Pyra if you give good reviews after its worn in some
> 
> Is it weird that I am not huge into sports...though I do like to watch the soccer games


I think the silver and black would work well with Lucius!

This deerskin lined leather collar is so dang "new" feeling and looking...super-stiff! I'll definitely keep you updated once it's worn in. Right now it's a frickin neck brace oke:up:

And no not weird at all! Wait, Soccer as in football or soccer as in soccer haha. My gf is actually in London for 2 weeks right now  What part of England are you from?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh I like soccer as in USA soccer  and New England is just a fancy way of saying the north east US... I am in Connecticut 

I'm thinking I should change my location, you are not the first person to think I was from England hmmm...


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Just an FYI, I have the 2" deerskin lined leather and have had it for a year, still very stiff although the holes are stretched some so its easier to get on and off but its seriously going to out last this dog lol

The burgundy color looks very nice on a blue dog too 

and DA BEARS!!!!!!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh I like soccer as in USA soccer  and New England is just a fancy way of saying the north east US... I am in Connecticut
> 
> I'm thinking I should change my location, you are not the first person to think I was from England hmmm...


Haha I totally thought you were from England!



pookie! said:


> Just an FYI, I have the 2" deerskin lined leather and have had it for a year, still very stiff although the holes are stretched some so its easier to get on and off but its seriously going to out last this dog lol
> 
> The burgundy color looks very nice on a blue dog too
> 
> and DA BEARS!!!!!!


Da Beeearrrrzzzz hahaha! Thanks Pookie. And wait a minute, if I got burgundy then what color do you have? They only come in brown and black I thought?


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Just an FYI, I have the 2" deerskin lined leather and have had it for a year, still very stiff although the holes are stretched some so its easier to get on and off but its seriously going to out last this dog lol
> 
> The burgundy color looks very nice on a blue dog too
> 
> and DA BEARS!!!!!!


Boooo DA Bears! What? Nooooooo Niners for life!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Stephan said:


> Haha I totally thought you were from England!
> 
> Da Beeearrrrzzzz hahaha! Thanks Pookie. And wait a minute, if I got burgundy then what color do you have? They only come in brown and black I thought?


I got the burgundy one, but havnt cleaned it or anything so its darker lol if I cleaned it it wouldnt look so dark


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Boooo DA Bears! What? Nooooooo Niners for life!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Didn't realize there relevant anymore lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Edit ......


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Shoooottttt I've been there since 88 won't stop even went through our teardown lol no fair weather here. And definately still relevant so long as they keep their d tight we should have kept smith but well make do with kap.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm still living in 85'....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I guess the wisedom with age missed both yall.....


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I guess the wisedom with age missed both yall.....


Haha touche' :cheers: Chit, I was 3 years old the last time the Bears won the superbowl.....and more importantly did the shuffle. Still a fan fa liiife! Them and the Iowa Hawkeyes.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

pookie! said:


> I got the burgundy one, but havnt cleaned it or anything so its darker lol if I cleaned it it wouldnt look so dark


Ya I saw photos of Bear with it on and the leather looked as dark as the photo on Shayne's site. When it arrived, I thought it may have been the wrong one bc the leather was so...well...Burgundy.

But he only offers one deer skin lined leather collar so...? Well, I mean he does customs so there is the possibility he gets returns etc. I'm not saying that's the case. The leather just seems really light. (which was why I've been mentioning all the "wearing in" of it - assuming it will darken and become more pliable)
*
Edit:* Upon further review, the call on the field has been reversed. It's the correct collar...the color is just more Burgundy/red than darker leather is all. To me that's a pretty big color difference though eh? Dark brown to burgundy?

I'm gonna email Shayne. It's definitely burgundy...he offers a burgundy in the non-deer skin lined ones. In the deer-skin lined ones he only offers Brown and Black so I'm confused how I was even shipped a burgundy deer-skin lined?

First photo is from the Stillwater site. The 2nd photo is what I was shipped. Ya, they don't even come close to matching.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Am I Crazy or are the collars pictured in the 2 photos above, 2 totally different colors? (the outside leather)

The top photo (from the Stillwater site) is a brown or dark brown and the bottom photo (what I was shipped) is a definite Burgundy. 

What is everyone's assessment on this?


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Stephan said:


> Am I Crazy or are the collars pictured in the 2 photos above, 2 totally different colors? (the outside leather)
> 
> The top photo (from the Stillwater site) is a brown or dark brown and the bottom photo (what I was shipped) is a definite Burgundy.
> 
> What is everyone's assessment on this?


Hmmm from the pic yours looks more burgandy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Shayne (from Stillwater) says that this color is the only color he has ever made in the deerskin. 

Why in the world would you post a photo of a brown/dark brown collar on your website for people to order if the item you are shipping is burgundy? Just annoyed...


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

However they could be a little worn in I know a bit of sunlight or oil and sun will darken the color quite a bit so that could be it I used to oil my mitts and it would go from a burgandy/red to a nice earthy tannish color so could be it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Ebar said:


> However they could be a little worn in I know a bit of sunlight or oil and sun will darken the color quite a bit so that could be it I used to oil my mitts and it would go from a burgandy/red to a nice earthy tannish color so could be it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree and I used to do the same with my mitt :cheers: but if you look at his site, he has photos of burgundy leather collars (like the one I was shipped sans the deer skin lining)! He just has the wrong photo (color-wise) under the deerskin information.....the photo is not correct.

People are thinking they are getting what is pictured. They are not getting what is pictured. Plain and simple.

At this point, it's the principal.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It looks like maybe an old picture of a deer skin collar he maybe used to make? Lol! Oh and for the Bronson show collars I ordered a black one and a burgundy one....the only other option was pink. 
Well when it got here it was more of the tan color! I had seen this color on other people's dogs before but figured he didn't make that one anymore...so I guess he technically has black, burgundy, pink and TAN. 

But you're right that leather looks a bit darker than yours.

Picture from his site of the color choses for Bronson show collars









Collar I got -- it was actually the one I wanted but didn't know he carried..so I am happy with this  I think his site needs some updating though


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> It looks like maybe an old picture of a deer skin collar he maybe used to make? Lol!
> 
> But you're right that leather looks a bit darker than yours.
> 
> Collar I got -- it was actually the one I wanted but didn't know he carried..so I am happy with this  *I think his site needs some updating though*


That collar looks clean on Pyra! :angel:

I bolded the take home when ordering with stillwater. Great products, just beware about what you are actually going to get when you order. :snow:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

She is looking good!! 

My collar looked different from their pictures and when I got it. Different cameras depends on the lighting or background, lots of things. But I know it was the same cause it was custom collar with mels name on it so they couldn't fake that lol


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

When I first got the burgundy collar 









what it looks like after some wear and when its not so new


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Pookie, wow the burgundy really looks like it got quite a bit darker! Thanks for the photos. :cheers:upruns: 

Ps. So funny, but I swear half of the photos you post of bear outdoors (near the canal/park etc) I know and see often! What area of Phoenix are you in?

Also, if you don't mind me asking, how much does Bear weigh? What are his specs? Luna's are below...I'm curious as to his build/stature compared to little Luna 

Lunas 13 months and 49lbs.*

Length: 21" (Length - Withers to base of tail)*
Neck: 17"
Head: 18"
Height: 19.5"


----------

